# 2013 LT Bluetooth Issues



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it's not software they need to look at the hardware. Since it's still doing this your dealership should replace the hardware associated with the BlueTooth interface.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Durmant,

We're sorry to hear of the difficulties that you have been experiencing with your Bluetooth. We understand that you have taken your vehicle to your dealer for a software update and the issue has not been resolved. We will be happy to contact your dealership on your behalf and discuss your concern further with them. Please provide your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealer name via private message if the extra help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

